# England v France - Saturday 10/12 - 19:00, ITV



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## MrCurry (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> View attachment 355098


It’s just a pie dream. But if it does come home, all those who’ve been boycotting the WC and not watching it will have some regrets.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

I have been struggling to watch for missing Badgers reasons, and probably won't post later, but this forum needed at least one properly formated thread


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2022)

Really difficult to call. France have the pedigree, some outstanding players and have been impressive. But England are unbeaten, have scored most goals and only conceded two (Maguire though.... ) . They have cohesion, improving  and skillful young players  (not least Bellingham)  - and the (questionable) "underdog" status going into the tie might help them psychologically. 
Im hoping Southgate sticks with 4-3-3  and  get on the front foot rather than try to just nullify france. 
Prediction? Score draw and England win on penalties.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Prediction? Score draw and England win on penalties.


DON'T SAY THAT


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2022)

Well done Rebelda


----------



## Numbers (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> View attachment 355098


Three Pies on my plate
Mash and Liquor gleaming
Will make my belly hurt
Doesn't stop me eating


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 10, 2022)

Is it deffo only on ITV?  Their new ITVX service is shitty so I was holding out hope there might be a simulcast on iplayer, but that‘s surely a pie dream too.


----------



## Limejuice (Dec 10, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Is it deffo only on ITV?  Their new ITVX service is shitty so I was holding out hope there might be a simulcast on iplayer, but that‘s surely a pie dream too.


ITVX:

I found I could only use picture-in-picture mode in Firefox. It wouldn't work in Chrome or Edge. So it was either full screen or postage stamp size. Firefox, however, has had sign-in problems. It makes me wonder if they tested the damn thing before rushing it out.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 10, 2022)

Limejuice said:


> ITVX:
> 
> I found I could only use picture-in-picture mode in Firefox. It wouldn't work in Chrome or Edge. So it was either full screen or postage stamp size. Firefox, however, has had sign-in problems. It makes me wonder if they tested the damn thing before rushing it out.


Yeah. Freezes a lot and crashes on FireTV stick 😢


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm looking forward to the game. Allez les bleus!


----------



## souljacker (Dec 10, 2022)

ITVX is awful, especially in comparison to iPlayer, which has UHD support, timeline browsing, stats info. Your only option on ITVX is watch from the start. It's shit.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Despite the depleted first team ( through injuries) I think France will cause England a few problems


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 10, 2022)

I win £35 if over three goals are scored and France wins on penalties


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2022)

Watch live on freeview or satellite better option. Streaming is far less reliable and there are time delays.

Can you really not watch live except from the start on itv x souljacker ?That is a shocking shortcoming for such a newly (re)launched service.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

If Souness is on the panel later I will kick off.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2022)

Bruno Fernandez makes Ronaldo seem almost likeable.

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2022)

Nobber bantz


----------



## souljacker (Dec 10, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Watch live on freeview or satellite better option. Streaming is far less reliable and there are time delays.
> 
> Can you really not watch live except from the start on itv x souljacker ?That is a shocking shortcoming for such a newly (re)launched service.


Yep. No rewind at all.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I'm looking forward to the game. Allez les bleus!


 Oui! Allez les Blues!


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

Not keen on ITV coverage and now they don't even have Roy "cheerful" Keane as a pundit, him having gone home as other pundits were getting on his nerves


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Not sure whether I want the rost  bife’s to win or the Olivier Giroud inspired French


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

Right,  now we know who is through the nerves are setting in....


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Not keen on ITV coverage and now they don't even have Roy "cheerful" Keane as a pundit, him having gone home as other pundits were getting on his nerves


I wish Roy was my dad.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Not keen on ITV coverage and now they don't even have Roy "cheerful" Keane as a pundit, him having gone home as other pundits were getting on his nerves


Haha seriously? What an absolute legend.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Not keen on ITV coverage and now they don't even have Roy "cheerful" Keane as a pundit, him having gone home as other pundits were getting on his nerves



He's such a dickhead really. I don't rate his 'punditry' at all. I hope they don't invite him back.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> I wish Roy was my dad.


​


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

Typically classy from the sun


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

It's not. Even if England beats France they'll not win the final.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> It's not. Even if England beats France they'll not win the final.


Bit salty.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> It's not. Even if England beats France they'll not win the final.



You're famously poor at sporting predictions, so quoting this for posterity


----------



## Sue (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I'm looking forward to the game. Allez les bleus!


Out of interest, how come you're not supporting England?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> Out of interest, how come you're not supporting England?



He's ABE. Always has been.


----------



## Sue (Dec 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> He's ABE. Always has been.


Oh okay. Don't tend to come across that very often from people who're English but hey 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Big ask but why not


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Jill fuck off you fucking prick Scott on the touch line. Lovely.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Jill fuck off you fucking prick Scott on the touch line. Lovely.



Eh?


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Eh?


Straight quote from Gill?


----------



## Flavour (Dec 10, 2022)

england to win 2-1, rashford and foden to score


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Straight quote from Gill?



Beautiful 🥲 makes you proud


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Beautiful 🥲 makes you proud


Language of Shakespeare


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

how most english fan feel today

st Cripans day


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

Roy Keane!


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Wrighty and Keane! Got me jumping off the sofa before the game's even started


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Roy Keane!


You lied to me blairsh


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

toploader


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> You lied to me blairsh


The internet lied to me first 

I wanted to believe...


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> toploader


They had Chesney Hawkes playing at one of the earlier games.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> They had Chesney Hawkes playing at one of the earlier games.


He turned up and played live ffs!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

My brother is Master of Ceremonies at a village Old Time Music Hall tonight however... 

"I will have my phone on stage as I am sitting behind a desk. Lots of time to watch while people are singing"


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Roy Keane!


Why do you lie?


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> Why do you lie?











						Roy Keane flew home from World Cup as other pundits were 'getting on his nerves'
					

Man United legend Roy Keane is working for UK broadcaster ITV during the World Cup in Qatar.




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

blairsh said:


> The internet lied to me first
> 
> I wanted to believe...


Tbf I read he went home for a few days and then came back.


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2022)

blairsh said:


> He turned up and played live ffs!


Yep, Toploader are there live too!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2022)

Struggling to stay awake, but got food on the way. Think France might do it being world champions and all. 

However I don't get these things right, and I'm kind of relying on that.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2022)

Seems that Gareth has gone with my advice and stuck with the 4-3-3 from the last match.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 10, 2022)

Huge game. I am actually seeing cars here with the white ensign flying. Go England! A repeat of the Seven Years’ War…


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2022)

What’s tommers predicting? That’s what we need to know.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

Did someone say Mbappe is the best player in the world? Didn't quite catch it.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 10, 2022)

Allez Les Bleus..


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Did someone say Mbappe is the best player in the world? Didn't quite catch it.



Probably, almost definitely after this season when R&M have gone off to sunnier better paid climes.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

France likely to score twice I'd have thought  England need three


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

secret gig by Robbie Williams 


feel for the english team for once


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> secret gig by Robbie Williams
> 
> 
> feel for the english team for once


Bellingham and Saka are surely too young to know who he is!!


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Supine said:


> What’s tommers predicting? That’s what we need to know.


There's a reason why Rice is the only non-defender yet to score. He can't shoot for shit.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> Out of interest, how come you're not supporting England?


In order of preference of country I'd like to live, back to Spain, I liked living in Portugal, but if I had to choose a single nationality to be it would be French. As much as I want my Spanish citizenship, I'd definitely have French if it was an option.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> He's ABE. Always has been.


What's ABE?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> In order of preference of country I'd like to live, back to Spain, I liked living in Portugal, but if I had to choose a single nationality to be it would be French. As much as I want my Spanish citizenship, I'd definitely have French if it was an option.


What about Scotland ?


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 10, 2022)

Fuck!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> What about Scotland ?


I live here because I need to, for now.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

english fans in favor of VAR


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Well shit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

Nooooo! Still time though.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Allez!


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Oof


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 10, 2022)

They are cancelling us out in midfield and we are looking shaking at the back.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Obvious foul. Typical.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2022)

thats was coming - france much the better team.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 10, 2022)

Nice goal mind.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

hope this game does not lead to a miss step in your management at the hands of  southgate


getting rid of jones in the rugby even if he was a prick was a mistake


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Sacre Bleu


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Non!


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hope this game does not lead to a miss step in your management at the hands of  southgate
> 
> 
> getting rid of jones in the rugby even if he was a prick was a mistake


There will be no questioning Great Leader Gareth.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Stonewall.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Clear penalty.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

This ref is bent.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

no pen but thats a foul


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Fucksakes. Has he won the ball, no.


----------



## oryx (Dec 10, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> no pen but thats a foul


As was the one on Saka - not sure about this ref.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

How the fuck was that not a pen? And if it wasn't a pen why no free kick?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

So it wasn't even a foul? wtf? that was utterly clear.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

oryx said:


> As was the one on Saka - not sure about this ref.


The Japanese FA have been up to their dirty tricks again.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> There will be no questioning Great Leader Gareth.



having no real football knowledge he has made you lot respectable on an international level

anyone better to replace him, not like another coachs kids plays on the team


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

some save


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Belter from Kane that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

England are pressing!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Ref's a prize cunt that's a corner all day long.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 10, 2022)

Only watch football at tournaments so don’t know much but England don’t seem to be using the width much when attacking


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 10, 2022)

Whats the point of having VAR if they are making decisions like that?


----------



## oryx (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> The Japanese FA have been up to their dirty tricks again.


You'll have to explain that one 😂


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 10, 2022)

Vichy VAR


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2022)

Saka is getting fouled left right and centre


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

This is cos of Brexit.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

Supine said:


> Saka is getting fouled left right and centre


And gets nothing for it


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Whats the point of having VAR if they are making decisions like that?



The VAR in rugby is far more efficient. They pause the gamem put it up on the big screen and the VAR offers up his thoughts to the ref through and the linesmen through their earpieces and they come to a consensus. Also fun for the crowd.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 10, 2022)

The ref’s taking the piss.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

oryx said:


> You'll have to explain that one 😂


Japan scored a goal that people thought had gone out earlier on in the move and the conclusion was that the Japanese FA had bribed the VAR team.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 10, 2022)

Just got back from dropping my wife off.

Have I missed much?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

What's the point of a referee who can't see fouls?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Just got back from dropping my wife off.
> 
> Have I missed much?


Just the missus tbh


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Just got back from dropping my wife off.
> 
> Have I missed much?


Not much


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Whats the point of having VAR if they are making decisions like that?


Probably to have more and better VAR


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Bellingham no influence, Henderson failing to be Zidane, Saka getting kicked, Foden largely peripheral,Kane looking slow but our best player


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Bellingham no influence, Henderson failing to be Zidane, Saka getting kicked, Foden largely peripheral,Kane looking slow but our best player


That's the ticket.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Foden has done nothing.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> What's ABE?


Anyone But England.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> That's the ticket.


Chin up


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Still fuck all from England on the left.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Chin up


Just good to see somebody else trying it.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

Here's an explanation about the penalty from the guardian coverage



> *26 min:* Nope, VAR says play on. I’m guessing the contact was outside the box, in which case it was just a foul and free kick, not a penalty, and so VAR can’t intervene.



VAR can't advise on free kicks I guess


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Need a bit more of that from Walker as Mbappe doesn't bother tracking back


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Anyone But England.


Except in rugby. Then it's England all the way.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Here's an explanation about the penalty from the guardian coverage
> 
> 
> 
> VAR can't advise on free kicks I guess


Said that on TSN which I'm watching at home


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Need a bit more of that from Walker as Mbappe doesn't bother tracking back



Really gutted Reece James is out. I want to see him and Saka link up.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Griezmann has been class this half.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> How the fuck was that not a pen? And if it wasn't a pen why no free kick?



englands weak link world cup ref are advise not to treat it like the premiership


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>


Why did you do that?

At least spoiler tag it or something.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>



at least if they lose she cannot threaten, to  deport their family


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> englands weak link world cup ref are advise not to treat it like the premiership


What do you mean by 'weak link'?


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> at least if they lose she cannot threaten, to  deport their family


She's not the home secretary any more.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> Why did you do that?
> 
> At least spoiler tag it or something.


Soz it was supposed to be for half time


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>


It's a sign of how weak the government are that they dress polititicians up or make them wave scarves in a desperate and futile attempt to show they're in some way like 'us'


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Soz it was supposed to be for half time


It's very emetic


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> She's not the home secretary any more.



thats the joke


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> thats the joke


Oh, I thought it was cos they are English.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It's very emetic


Had to look that up


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> What do you mean by 'weak link'?



the premier league is not the  best example of football..


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

Can anyone confirm that it’s still coming home ?

Tks


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Had to look that up


No sure why he's brought it up.


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Just chucked it up there, i suppose.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Except in rugby. Then it's England all the way.


You can support Portugal at the RWC 2023 as they’ve qualified


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Can anyone confirm that it’s still coming home ?
> 
> Tks


Yes. But it moved a long time ago


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> Oh, I thought it was cos they are English.



thankfully i'm not from a country that  has make it own rules for why it feels  persecuted  

for it actions in history


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 10, 2022)

Ref's as bent as a nine bob note,  clear a penalty as you'll see, surely?

There's still chances to be had second half.  Upemecano can't be bad if he's first choice for Bayern and France, but today he's an obvious weak link.  Rashford on before too long, give them some pace to deal with and that will make space for Kane, Foden, Saka, Bellingham et al.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> thats the joke


can you explain this joke please?


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Can anyone confirm that it’s still coming home ?
> 
> Tks


The women saw to that in August


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> can you explain this joke please?



petal is a horrible human being who restricted the same route her own family was able to emirate to England

why are you defending a women who no one should feel sorry for if she ended up



on fire in a skip


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> You can support Portugal at the RWC 2023 as they’ve qualified


No, it'll be England for me.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Great effort from Jude


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Ref is a tool


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> petal is a horrible human being who restricted the same route her own family was able to emirate to England
> 
> why are you defending a women who no one should feel sorry for if she ended up
> 
> ...


I'm not defending her .I just asked for you to explain your joke


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Great thread


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh yes pen


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

Penalty BITCH!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Ref is a tool


Goes with the job


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Saka has beautiful skin.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

So irritated everything going down our right, Hendo and Saka just not firing though Saka is trying his best


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Come on son


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh fuck!


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> I'm not defending her .I just asked for you to explain your joke



that the joke look up her thread on here for more information

might be hard to understand how horrible she was from Lisbon


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 10, 2022)

Have some


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

You beauty


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

good pen


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

If you're going to be good at one thing...


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Can anyone confirm that it’s still coming home ?
> 
> Tks



It’s coming home!!! 🔥


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Atta bae


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 10, 2022)

Ok just got deafened on the tube


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

Fuck. Fuck. FUCK!!!!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 10, 2022)

Get.The.Fuck.In


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

big harry


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Brilliant pen.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

I couldn't watch the penalty. I had to hide in the kitchen


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2022)

Ah tbh, Ive slept through most of this and just woke up to see then pen. Best try and stay awake now.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> that the joke look up her thread on here for more information
> 
> might be hard to understand how horrible she was from Lisbon


Doesn't even make sense. 

Forget it . Let's watch the footy


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2022)

Is the ref french?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Saka has beautiful skin.



Wouldn't it be more appropriate to note that he's been one of the best players on the park, rather than commenting on his skin?


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Supine said:


> Is the ref french?


French Brazilian.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

If they keep fouling Saka I'm coming for them!!

I mean obviously they'll be really scared of a middle aged Margo Leadbetter-a-like but y'know!!


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

The Portuguese are apparently complaining that their ref for their game should have been someone a bit more senior and experienced from one of the big leagues. It was quite an important game and there's loads of top Champions League refs there. Unfortunately I think we could have the same complaints. This guy's out of his depth.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

He's played so well though has Saka. Best player on the pitch.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> French Brazilian.


With an appointment at the National Bank of Qatar tomorrow - don't forget who enabled the deal to bring the World Cup here.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Wouldn't it be more appropriate to note that he's been one of the best players on the park, rather than commenting on his skin?


Worry of a separate thread ‘Player with best skin’


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm getting to the "I can't _even_" stage


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 10, 2022)

We have turned up for the second half.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> With an appointment at the National Bank of Qatar tomorrow - don't forget who enabled the deal to bring the World Cup here.


_sharp intake of breath_


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> The Portuguese are apparently complaining that their ref for their game should have been someone a bit more senior and experienced from one of the big leagues. It was quite an important game and there's loads of top Champions League refs there. Unfortunately I think we could have the same complaints. This guy's out of his depth.


Pepe complained that the referee was Argentinian !


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Pepe complained that the referee was Argentinian !



Haha, yeh.. well they wanted a CL level one I guess. Can't say I noticed he was as bad as this clown though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

Save!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

Bugger!!


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

Le sigh.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Shit heads.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Allez, allez, allez!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2022)

bugger


----------



## moomoo (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh.


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Argh that looked like it was coming


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

I rue the day Chelsea sold Giroud


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2022)

Nooo.... but it was definitely on it's way.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Fucks sake. We've been great second half.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

We've got one in us


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

Another pen, shurely!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Where the fuck is Rashford?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

That's a penalty!!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

That looks like a penalty, its more than just a barge.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Fuck this ref man.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 10, 2022)

How the fuck has he not given that.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 10, 2022)

Fucking hell Kane come on.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 10, 2022)

The ref is a cunt.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

How is that not a pen?


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Is Dembele's crap tache fair game? Not now he's gone off I suppose


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 10, 2022)

Come on!


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Wahey


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Ref's a dick. Players having to tell him the rules of the game.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 10, 2022)

Why did that even go to VAR?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

I can't watch


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 10, 2022)

Oneharoldkane


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2022)

Dramatic..


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 10, 2022)

There’s got to be money involved with this ref.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh Harry


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2022)

bollocks


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh Kane


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

YES! YES!


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Had that feel


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2022)

Noo


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Cometh the hour


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

We must get another chance. Surely.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> YES! YES!


Fuck off


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

He is having a fucking laugh Jude, he is.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 10, 2022)

Fucksticks


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

I was coming back on the bus and missed the second French goal because the signal went. Shit.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

More heartbreak. All so predictable


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> YES! YES!



You really should fuck off for a bit.

Plenty of people on here aren't England fans but you're being a proper fucking knob.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> More heartbreak. All so predictable


Not yet. And no it
 isn't. Non football fans on football threads be like non drinkers at the bar on NYE


----------



## oryx (Dec 10, 2022)

I think I am past feeling stressed over football but when they did the close up of that kid with tears in his eyes I felt really really sad.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

The commentators are already discussing whether Southgate will get a new contract


----------



## strung out (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Not yet. And no ot isn't. Non football fans on football threads be like non drinkers at the bar on NYE


To be fair, I think BigMoaner is a Millwall supporter, so does (just) qualify as a football fan.


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

How much injury time do you reckon?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> You really should fuck off for a bit.
> 
> Plenty of people on here aren't England fans but you're being a proper fucking knob.


Ignore number 48 forthcoming


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> To be fair, I think BigMoaner is a Millwall supporter, so does (just) qualify as a football fan.


Lol. Fair dos


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Bit odd standard for a yellow, marginal


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

xenon said:


> How much injury time do you reckon?


The spirits are saying 8 minutes.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> You really should fuck off for a bit.
> 
> Plenty of people on here aren't England fans but you're being a proper fucking knob.


Because I'm cheering for my favourite team? I forgot only England fans are allowed here. 

I'll put the thread on ignore. I guess that'll satisfy you.


----------



## oryx (Dec 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> To be fair, I think BigMoaner is a Millwall supporter, so does (just) qualify as a football fan.


OH is Millwall - he laughed when I read that out to him!


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Because I'm cheering for my favourite team? I forgot only England fans are allowed here.
> 
> I'll put the thread on ignore. I guess that'll satisfy you.


Your favourite team was Spain. And then Portugal. And now it's France. 

I'm struggling to keep up tbh.


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

Good keep going.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I'll put the thread on ignore.



Cheers.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

Ingrrland gonna be tired bunnies if this goes to ET


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Because I'm cheering for my favourite team? I forgot only England fans are allowed here.
> 
> I'll put the thread on ignore. I guess that'll satisfy you.


No, you tit, because you're not even watching whichever team you're supporting this week and are revelling in England doing badly


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

I am very angry


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2022)

This is what ITV looks like at my flat, alternated with a no signal message every 5 seconds or so. Occasionally I can legibly read the score.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Are we ready for shithouse time wasting


----------



## smmudge (Dec 10, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> This is what ITV looks like at my flat, alternated with a no signal message every 5 seconds or so. Occasionally I can legibly read the score.
> 
> View attachment 355154



This is what I see now we can't get ITV HD any more


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> There’s got to be money involved with this ref.


A joke


----------



## Idaho (Dec 10, 2022)

England had a decent run. Gone out against a better side.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

Grealish coming on


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Idaho said:


> England had a decent run. Gone out against a better side.


We've absolutely matched them.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 10, 2022)

Wankers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Grealish to save us with two whole minutes to go


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> We've absolutely matched them.


In the second half.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

I genuinely don't think we deserve to lose


----------



## Petcha (Dec 10, 2022)

Idaho said:


> England had a decent run. Gone out against a better side.



I disagree. England have been much better.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> We've absolutely matched them.


Except in goals


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

did  an english player fall over


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> did  an english player fall over


Your mum fell over


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2022)

1 last gasp....


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 10, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Your mum fell over



she'd of hit the net at least


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2022)

🤢 🦜


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

Fuck it


----------



## Idaho (Dec 10, 2022)

That would have been a sensational free kick.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2022)

Piss.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 10, 2022)

ah well...


----------



## oryx (Dec 10, 2022)

Over. Really feel for Kane but if anyone knows how that feels it's Southgate.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

Best team lost.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

Shame, gutted.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Didn't have a good feeling about this one anyway.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

Thought we had that second half.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> Your favourite team was Spain. And then Portugal. And now it's France.
> 
> I'm struggling to keep up tbh.


My three favourite teams are Spain, Portugal, and France. Its only difficult when they play each other.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Tight game hard luck England but well done Giroud


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

England had done well beaten by the better team


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 10, 2022)

merde


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

Dunno, sort of agree with Idaho, we were definitely well in it but seemed a bit more nip and tuck than France despite bossing possession second half. Neither side streets ahead but they were worth their win.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Didn't have a good feeling about this one anyway.


Think what could have been. Gutted. Sore.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2022)

They played really well, close match. Bums!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I disagree. England have been much better.


For a chunk of the 2nd half for sure. They haven't  created chances in open play when it matters though. France looked more dangerous altogether. Great effort mind, and England are still a decent team. Look who else has gone out either this round or before: Spain, Germany, Brazil, Portugal. No shame in losing to France in the QF of a world cup. Southgate is a decent coach and there are some brilliant players to continue building with. Contrast it to what Wales did (or didn't) - England far healthier and they should keep Southgate through the Euros as per his contract. 

Ref was a bit nuts wasn't he? 😮


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> but well done Giroud


No thank you.


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

I had a tenner on France anyway. Would rather have lost it. I’ve also got them in a charity sweepstake  to win the whole thing.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2022)

COME ON MOROCCO!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

England were not bad. France didn’t impress how I expected tho. Meh


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh well, at least we’re not a nobhead like Ronaldo


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 10, 2022)

No disgrace there. Well done England.

COME ON MOROCCO! 🇲🇦


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

Idaho said:


> That would have been a sensational free kick.


The free kick to end all free kicks. I was pacing the room like a maniac when we got it so was my old man who is 79 and got a terrible back


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 10, 2022)

Too much sloppy passes, not enough tight possession, didn't really impress themselves most of the game. Referee being shit didn't help too.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Oh well, at least we’re not a nobhead like Ronaldo



No can be that bad that  him


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> My three favourite teams are Spain, Portugal, and France. Its only difficult when they play each other.


What is that you like about them? Not sure how anyone can have the energy to have three favourite teams. 

We played well tonight and Southgate was pretty positive as the tournament went on. There are some quality young players come through and they seem way more grounded that the previous generations. 

Wonder if Southgate may step down? He's been our best manager in my lifetime and what he's done with the team spirit and structure has set us up well for the future.


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2022)

At least I can start boycotting this immoral travesty now.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> View attachment 355098




Clearly too many pies, they're coming home. they're coming...

Forced to watch the second half by visitors who got a bit excited at half time that this would be anything other than a mediocre exit by the England team.. Was Kane trying to take the floodlights out with that peno?


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> The free kick to end all free kicks. I was pacing the room like a maniac when we got it so was my old man who is 79 and got a terrible back



Heh I was trying to balance on one leg in front of the radio in the kitchen. i’ve had a couple of beers and a large Chinese meal so this was not very easy.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> At least I can start boycotting this immoral travesty now.


Post of the week


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

kazza007 said:


> Too much sloppy passes, not enough tight possession, didn't really impress themselves most of the game. Referee being shit didn't help too.


They done pretty much everything right. If they'd have won it would have stood as one of the all time great England performances.

But they didn't and that's the difference


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> At least I can start boycotting this immoral travesty now.


A bit late now


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2022)

Unlucky - best England losing performance in a tournament since Germany in Euro 96. 
Worst world cup to win anyway.  
C'mon Morocco!


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

We can all agree that Morocco need to win this.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 10, 2022)

I


friedaweed said:


> View attachment 355155
> 
> Clearly too many pies, they're coming home. they're coming...
> 
> Forced to watch the second half by visitors who got a bit excited at half time that this would be anything other than a mediocre exit by the England team.. Was Kane trying to take the floodlights out with that peno?!





friedaweed said:


> View attachment 355155
> 
> Clearly too many pies, they're coming home. they're coming...
> 
> Forced to watch the second half by visitors who got a bit excited at half time that this would be anything other than a mediocre exit by the England team.. Was Kane trying to take the floodlights out with that peno?


I'm going to say it - it's just as well Kane ain't black. The shit the English players of colour got after the penalties in the Euros final was minging. No one (Kane included right now) deserves shit for missing a penalty in a high stakes game.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

Good stuff, less football in the news from now on and less fucking up of previously scheduled seasonal events


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

The cricket is going well anyway. And Robbie Williams isn't involved at all.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Good stuff, less football in the news from now on and less fucking up of previously scheduled seasonal events


Mad about strictly?


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2022)

I thought we'd struggle to win this but it was so tight. Just not quite enough. Morocco to win the whole thing obvs.  🤞


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> We can all agree that Morocco need to win this.


We've got a few days to read up on the ins and outs of the Moroccan empire


----------



## Raheem (Dec 10, 2022)

It's a bit snug now, tbf.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 10, 2022)

Infidel Castro said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to say it - it's just as well Kane ain't black. The shit the English players of colour got after the penalties in the Euros final was minging. No one (Kane included right now) deserves shit for missing a penalty in a high stakes game.



And kane was the first to console, Saka, last summer, and speak out about the abuse aimed at those players. respect to the man, even if he does play for Spurs.


----------



## oryx (Dec 10, 2022)

Bah, I have arranged to go out on Wednesday night so can't cheer on Morocco.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 10, 2022)

England the better side. I'm convinced the ref was being paid by someone.

WE STAND WITH MOROCCO


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

friedaweed you scamp, that wasn't mediocre


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2022)

Anyone but Argentina for me.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

We need to win something. Shit. It's ridiculous.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 10, 2022)

Three lions in the dirt. Result


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 10, 2022)

France were lucky to finish with 11. Could easily been 9 if the ref had any minerals. 

Second yellow for Griezeman and a red for Hernandez were calls other refs would have made. 

Plus there were numerous other fouls and penalty claims that just didn't go our way today. On another day they would have. 

Ref was poor.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 10, 2022)

not a trot said:


> And kane was the first to console, Saka, last summer, and speak out about the abuse aimed at those players. respect to the man, even if he does play for Spurs.


Aye and aye


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> We need to win something. Shit. It's ridiculous.


Fairly sure England won something quite recently. 🤔


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2022)

Infidel Castro said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to say it - it's just as well Kane ain't black. The shit the English players of colour got after the penalties in the Euros final was minging. No one (Kane included right now) deserves shit for missing a penalty in a high stakes game.


Good shout and I agree. 

It was a shit pen though regardless of all that.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

We'll be winning a proper summer world cup next year, but at silly o clock because it's in Aus/NZ


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> friedaweed you scamp, that wasn't mediocre


I've got Morocco in the sweep at work, you can all kiss my ass, with due respect x


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 10, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Good shout and I agree.
> 
> It was a shit pen though regardless of all that.


Wasn't his best. Surprised after his cool first effort. I know no penalty chance is a guarantee of a goal, but Kane is pretty metronomic. A kicker for him to have missed. I was looking forward to extra time.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Result


Another one Spymaster


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

Shit ref and England made a pretty good French team look ordinary.  Same time England were uninspired going forward.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

How come the ref didn't celebrate the French second goal?


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> I've got Morocco in the sweep at work, you can all kiss my ass, with due respect x


Didn't know you had a donkey babe <3


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2022)

What would you have had to do to get a penalty out of this ref without VAR imposing one on him? Smack the opposition player  round the head with a baseball bat whilst shouting "ref! check this out!"? The one on mount was an amazing decision - he was about 10 yards away and it was about as blatant as blatant could be -  but no -  "play on".


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 10, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> How come the ref didn't celebrate the French second goal?


He probably didn't know what it meant as he clearly didn't know the fucking rules of the game.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Second yellow for Griezeman and a red for Hernandez were calls other refs would have mamade.


Agree about hernandez,  not griezeman.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 10, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> How come the ref didn't celebrate the French second goal?


Left that to Mbappe didn't he.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 10, 2022)

Knocked out *by France*, hilarious 🤣


----------



## weltweit (Dec 10, 2022)

It was an exciting game but in the end we just didn't get a second goal in the 90 minutes.

I thought we played better than the French in the second half, just didn't make it count.

Very disappointing.

I now want Argentina to win.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 10, 2022)

Magnifique 👌


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Knocked out *by France*, hilarious 🤣


Erm, why?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Knocked out *by France*, hilarious 🤣


hilarious why? France are probably the best team in the world.


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Knocked out *by France*, hilarious 🤣



Oh go on then, why is it hilarious? France are a good team.


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Magnifique 👌



You are a silly person.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2022)

I want Argentina to win now. Hate to see what they do if they lose but the arrogant Dutch got what they deserved.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

Anyway, I ate 6 bags of crisps.

This is a simple factual report, I'm not setting up a French fries joke.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 10, 2022)

Notice ITV word stick 3 women pundits pitchside to talk for about 5 minutes in total... I guess there's a word for this... "tokenism"?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

Only medium fury in here so far. Where are the ABE special forces squad to ramp thing up a little ?


----------



## Flavour (Dec 10, 2022)

griezmann is a dirty cunt and so is hernandez. dembele and lloris very good.

england were a bit Spursy


----------



## weltweit (Dec 10, 2022)

It isn't any consolation but it could so easily have gone the other way.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 10, 2022)

weltweit said:


> It isn't any consolation but it could so easily have gone the other way.


I think it deserved extra time at least.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

Infidel Castro said:


> I think it deserved extra time at least.


Yep  if this had been group game a draw would have been 100% the right result.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> hilarious why? France are probably the best team in the world.



Football's in a sorry state if so.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Only medium fury in here so far. Where are the ABE special forces squad to ramp thing up a little ?


I'm not allowed to say anything because it offends some posters.



It's only a game of football at the end of the day. It's not that important really.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2022)

and so it starts


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Football's in a sorry state if so.



How so?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 355164
> 
> It's only a game of football at the end of the day. It's not that important really.


I know and what with it being only your 3rd favourite team...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2022)

Anyway - off out to smash up some Peugeots and Renaults and trash all the baguettes in morrisons.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

Good game that, England unlucky I felt they played well. Looked up the ref on wiki there's a couple of interesting facts.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2022)

Dear dear me ...


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 10, 2022)

Anyone look up at the eastern sky at 10:40? You would have seen the ball.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 10, 2022)

Well at least we can win 2026 which will at least be hosted by a country with a proper footballing history, doesn't oppress it's minorities and migrant workers, and doesn't have regressive laws around the rights of women.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

As an ABE/ Sometime neutral, your ingerland played OK and hoyed themselves around the place with sometimes reckless abandon.They certainly had the france under pressure alot of the time. I still don't get Maguire. You do have a core of what seem to be decent blokes/ none of that awful Beckham golden era bloated petulant ego shite. France were stuttering much of the time. Mbappe was kept reasonably quiet and didnt much much chance to explode. It has to be said tho that you did have a good start with the group you were handed.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Anyone look up at the eastern sky at 10:40? You would have seen the ball.




He was unlucky though, you can see the ball bobbled just before he kicked it.


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Dear dear me ...




Yep. What a load of toss. This era of England teams has been the best in the last 20 years or so I would say. I mean I actually enjoy watching some England games. Which is not the case so much under Erickson, Capella McLaren, etc.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 10, 2022)

I reckon England's mistake is they should've been more violent once the ref made it clear that it was a fouls-allowed kind of game. If someone had just stabbed Mbappe, the second half could've gone quite differently, and if that ref noticed at all he would've given a yellow card at most. Anyway, come on Morrocco and that.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> As an ABE/ Sometime neutral, your ingerland played OK and hoyed themselves around the place with sometimes reckless abandon.They certainly had the france under pressure alot of the time. I still don't get Maguire. You do have a core of what seem to be decent blokes/ none of that awful Beckham golden era bloated petulant ego shite. France were stuttering much of the time. Mbappe was kept reasonably quiet and didnt much much chance to explode. It has to be said tho that you did have a good start with the group you were handed.


Agree on maguire, though him and Saka were our best players at the other end. In fact not sure why they took Saka off  didn't look to be fading.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2022)

At least I’ve managed to avoid THAT SONG this entire tournament. Cheers lads 👍🏻


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> At least I’ve managed to avoid THAT SONG this entire tournament. Cheers lads 👍🏻



lucky you.

if you mean 'three lions' there's a new version for this year - "it's coming home for christmas" which combines the bloody awfulness of the original with a whole new layer of bloody awful christmasness...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> lucky you.
> 
> if you mean 'three lions' there's a new version for this year - "it's coming home for christmas" which combines the bloody awfulness of the original with a whole new layer of bloody awful christmasness...



NO


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

oh, and Southgate going after this would be a major mistake. Hes built a good you side that play together when it matters.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> NO



that's roughly what i thought - turned the radio off fairly rapidly...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2022)

anyway you come to the drizzle soaked shithole of Hampden next year to be taught another footballing lesson


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Limejuice (Dec 10, 2022)

There will be a zillion analyses in the future. 

But the proximate reason England lost was that Kane missed a penalty.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 11, 2022)

Limejuice said:


> There will be a zillion analyses in the future.
> 
> But the proximate reason England lost was that Kane missed a penalty.


should never been allowed to take teh 2nd one. too much of a headfuck.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 11, 2022)

I laughed:


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Best team lost.


We had our work’s Xmas office party this evening. There was a screen at the place showing the match, but I ended up watching almost none of it. Was England better then? Not a loaded question, on a cab heading back home and I haven’t watched any highlights yet.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 11, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Football's in a sorry state if so.


Actually one slight positive of this WC has indicated the supposed elite teams are very beatable on the day, which is pretty exciting.

The shock results feel more frequent this time round, and I think every big team has had one, so going into the knockouts there wasn't a stand out 'invincible' team.

Next time it comes home we'll have to win a tournament of 48.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> We had our work’s Xmas office party this evening. There was a screen at the place showing the match, but I ended up watching almost none of it. Was England better then? Not a loaded question, on a cab heading back home and I haven’t watched any highlights yet.


France had the first half, England the second. If Kane had bagged the second penalty attempt it would have felt right. Of course, footie ain't about feelings - it's about scoring goals (and not conceding as many as you score). The game certainly deserved to go on to extra time if Kane had nailed the second penalty, and England were looking France's match in a lot of ways other than scoring from open play, so penalties after extra time would have been England's best chance of winning to my eyes, which sounds ironic I know.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 11, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Actually one slight positive of this WC has indicated the supposed elite teams are very beatable on the day, which is pretty exciting.
> 
> The shock results feel more frequent this time round, and I think every big team has had one, so going into the knockouts there wasn't a stand out 'invincible' team.
> 
> Next time it comes home we'll have to win a tournament of 48.


Wales also looked very beatable on any given day. And we're tied to Rob Page till 2166. Depressing.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 11, 2022)

I will be supporting the Argentinians in the final. ABF. And no. Morroco aint gonna beat France. Forget it. They have reached as far as they can go.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## tommers (Dec 11, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>



Ha, that's what I deleted.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I'm not allowed to say anything because it offends some posters.
> 
> View attachment 355164
> 
> It's only a game of football at the end of the day. It's not that important really.



Christ. He’s added France to his list of nations to bore us about.


----------



## tommers (Dec 11, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Christ. He’s added France to his list of nations to bore us about.


Can't wait for the "and also Argentina" post.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 11, 2022)

tommers said:


> Can't wait for the "and also Argentina" post.


Apart from excellent meat dishes I'm not a fan of Argentina. So that's unlikely.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 11, 2022)

Jonathan Liew ( in the Observer) sums it up perfectly:

" there comes a point where events are no longer under your control, the point at which instinct and will and self-mythology – the kind of things you can’t train or put in a protein smoothie – take over.

England rose to the occasion. France had no need, for the occasion was already France-sized. England were brave. France had no need to be brave, as their default level of courage was already sufficient. England believed. France knew. Even in the stickier periods, as England surged and the noise swelled, France simply kept their discipline, made sure every necessary ball was contested, every necessary shot was blocked. And when they had five good minutes, they scored.
Which is why to home in on the finer details of this match, to fixate on passing maps and substitutions and refereeing decisions and 1%ers, is really to discuss a game that never happened."

Au revoir Angleterre.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 11, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Christ. He’s added France to his list of nations to bore us about.


You could always put me on ignore since you find me so offensive.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator   be careful what you say. Some posters think only England supporters are allowed to post here.

And don't forget, England were robbed, the ref was being paid to rob England of a win, and he was obviously a French supporter. It can never be that England, on the day, just weren't good, or lucky, enough. Some can't just enjoy the game as it is, and for the pleasure of the game. And it is only a game.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Jonathan Liew ( in the Observer) sums it up perfectly:
> 
> " there comes a point where events are no longer under your control, the point at which instinct and will and self-mythology – the kind of things you can’t train or put in a protein smoothie – take over.
> 
> ...


That's bollocks tbf. After the fact rationalisation. Two good attacking teams both created plenty of chances and worried the hell out of the opposition defences. England missed a pen and that was the difference between them in the end.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 11, 2022)

England fans are always sore losers. There'll be stella-fuelled attacks on spouses and xenophobic/racist violence from them as we speak.

Anyway, I'm glad England are out - the wave of patriotic bullshit had they continued and maybe even won (as if) would have been thoroughly nauseating and the whole Qatar 2022 event is utterly vile.

And if I did actually give a shit about footy, which I don't, I'd acknowledge that the actual, real footy is club football and not all this national team bollocks.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> England fans are just sore losers. There'll be stella-fuelled attacks on spouses and xenophobic violence as we speak.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad England are out - the wave of patriotic bullshit had they continued and maybe even won (as if) would have been thoroughly nauseating and the whole Qatar 2022 event is utterly vile.


I'd never thought of it that way. Thanks for that. Hope you keep posting.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2022)

dessiato said:


> You could always put me on ignore since you find me so offensive.



Nah. I'll just point out your bigotry and vacuity each time you wax lyrical over one of your many adopted countries, wherever theres an anti-Brit narrative to be had.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 11, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Nah. I'll just point out your bigotry and vacuity each time you wax lyrical over one of your many adopted countries, wherever theres an anti-Brit narrative to be had.


OK. What ever keeps you amused.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 11, 2022)

dessiato said:


> AmateurAgitator   be careful what you say. Some posters think only England supporters are allowed to post here.
> 
> And don't forget, England were robbed, the ref was being paid to rob England of a win, and he was obviously a French supporter. It can never be that England, on the day, just weren't good, or lucky, enough. Some can't just enjoy the game as it is, and for the pleasure of the game. And it is only a game.


I think you're reading stuff into this thread that isn't there. The ref WAS dodge, but that was across his entire performance. Re. the rest, the English contingent here seem pretty au fait with what happened and why/how. They were in the game throughout despite an effective first half rom the French. France went into panic mode at times in the second half, but had enough threat to keep the scoreboard ticking. England were on their tailcoats and extra time wouldn't have been a surprise to anyone watching the game.

Jonathan Liew's article is dismissive fretwankery.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> England fans are always sore losers. There'll be stella-fuelled attacks on spouses and xenophobic violence as we speak.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad England are out - the wave of patriotic bullshit had they continued and maybe even won (as if) would have been thoroughly nauseating and the whole Qatar 2022 event is utterly vile.
> 
> And if I did actually give a shit about footy, which I don't, I'd acknowledge that the actual, real footy is club football and not all this national team bollocks.


Ah see you edited. That's nice dear. Do keep us all updated on all the stuff you don't give a shit about. We need to know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> England fans are always sore losers. There'll be stella-fuelled attacks on spouses and xenophobic violence as we speak


Sure I've seen that verbatim in a guardian  article


----------



## flypanam (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## klang (Dec 11, 2022)

haven't been following it - will it be Germany-England final? Exciting stuff!


----------



## flypanam (Dec 11, 2022)

Dunno why that posted twice. No comment other than the Mayo curse is one of my favourite sports stories.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Hollis (Dec 11, 2022)

This has aged welll.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 11, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I'm not allowed to say anything because it offends some posters.
> 
> View attachment 355164
> 
> It's only a game of football at the end of the day. It's not that important really.


What you _mean_ is you don't want anyone to say what they want in response to _you_. This is a message board. It's literally how it works. Say what you want, but if you annoy someone (nobody's "offended" you silly billy) you can expect a response.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> England fans are always sore losers. There'll be stella-fuelled attacks on spouses and xenophobic violence as we speak.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad England are out - the wave of patriotic bullshit had they continued and maybe even won (as if) would have been thoroughly nauseating and the whole Qatar 2022 event is utterly vile.
> 
> And if I did actually give a shit about footy, which I don't, I'd acknowledge that the actual, real footy is club football and not all this national team bollocks.


It's a bit pathetic that your only posts in this particular forum are after England are out. Almost as though you're deliberately trying to wind people up. I don't mind ABEs when they're always at it, I can respect that, but posting once there's maximum opportunity to irritate is like a snide little kid putting a boot in once the fight's over


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Jonathan Liew ( in the Observer) sums it up perfectly:
> 
> " there comes a point where events are no longer under your control, the point at which instinct and will and self-mythology – the kind of things you can’t train or put in a protein smoothie – take over.
> 
> ...


What Liew doesn't say in his article is that France were in England's position a couple of decades back and put in the groundwork to fix their situation. They weren't always winning world cups and euros. England have put in groundwork that has taken them to QF, SF and a final in recent tournaments, a very consistent run. Getting onto that next level might be hard, but it's not impossible and not the preserve of an elite. England are in a position now of having a real fighter's chance of going deep in any tournament. Thereafter it's fine margins. Sometimes things fall for you, sometimes they don't. England did enough last night to take France all the way but for a penalty. There's nothing philosophical in what happened, and the top table is not behind a locked door. If it were, why would anyone bother trying to get there? Look at Croatia - only a million more people live there than in Wales and they always go deep in tournaments. They belong at the top table even without having won a tournament. They can win this thing without doubt. But if they don't, are they (along with all the other teams who didn't win the cup) shite, inferior psychologically or technically? Probably not in a lot of cases, but only one team can win a tournament. And France only won a QF. No need for anyone to lose their shit over them at this stage either.

Fuck it, I'm wasting my time here aren't I.


----------



## tommers (Dec 11, 2022)

There's a tendency to play England down because of past failures but Kane, Foden, Bellingham, Rice, Walker, Saka would all grace any team in the tournament. That's why last night was annoying, it was so close. Decisions or key moments didn't go our way but they almost did.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 11, 2022)

Really not fussed at all about going out tbh, we have to do it at some point, and against decent opposition is slightly easier to take. This is a bit of an asterixed world cup anyway, didn't want to win it. No England fan would expect us to beat Morocco, of course

As a spurs fan, I'm incredibly gutted for Kane. at the start of the game where the theoretical worst thing that can happen is that we lose. How wrong I was! The error is so specific, and all on him...I think this WC will be remembered in years to come as "the one held at Christmas where Kane missed a penalty".


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 11, 2022)

He scored one, missed one. Think that's about the same record as Messi so far.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 11, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He scored one, missed one. Think that's about the same record as Messi so far.


I think Messi's scored three


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Really not fussed at all about going out tbh, we have to do it at some point, and against decent opposition is slightly easier to take. This is a bit of an asterixed world cup anyway, didn't want to win it. No England fan would expect us to beat Morocco, of course
> 
> As a spurs fan, I'm incredibly gutted for Kane. at the start of the game where the theoretical worst thing that can happen is that we lose. How wrong I was! The error is so specific, and all on him...I think this WC will be remembered in years to come as "the one held at Christmas where Kane missed a penalty".



I doubt there's a reasonable person on the planet who would blame Kane for the loss. Pens get missed all the time. Anyone who's got the bollocks to stand up and take one in front of 50 million people, gets a pass whatever the outcome.


----------



## strung out (Dec 11, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I doubt there's a reasonable person on the planet who would blame Kane for the loss. Pens get missed all the time. Anyone who's got the bollocks to stand up and take one in front of 50 million people, gets a pass whatever the outcome.


I'd have a go. Can't be that hard.


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 11, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I doubt there's a reasonable person on the planet who would blame Kane for the loss. Pens get missed all the time. Anyone who's got the bollocks to stand up and take one in front of 50 million people, gets a pass whatever the outcome.



i actually think it's a testament of Southgate's humungous anti-dickhead revolution, that I think the players and mature and mentally strong enough not to be tortured by thoughts such as:

"FFS...All he had to do was score, Morocco in the Semis too, i can only do 3 or 4 WC's in my career, will I ever get an opportunity as good as this ever again for my sports ultimate prize and the next best thing to immortality? All. You. Had. To. Do. Was. Score, Harry...Arrrrggggghhhhhhhh"

I know I would stew on this for the rest of my life!


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> England fans are always sore losers. There'll be stella-fuelled attacks on spouses and xenophobic/racist violence from them as we speak.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad England are out - the wave of patriotic bullshit had they continued and maybe even won (as if) would have been thoroughly nauseating and the whole Qatar 2022 event is utterly vile.
> 
> And if I did actually give a shit about footy, which I don't, I'd acknowledge that the actual, real footy is club football and not all this national team bollocks.



You can almost see the glint in teh eye when he launched this particular trolling post. "This will get 'em going".


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2022)

Watching the game in Brixton. And also fuck Qatar. 















						In photos: England fans around Brixton watch their team crash out of the World Cup
					

Here’s some scenes taken around Brixton last night as fans watched England lose to France 1-2 in the World Cup quarter final.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 11, 2022)

Southgate has built a England team that's better and more pleasurable to watch than the old blood'n'guts era of Butcher, Pearce etc, where 'passion' was thought to be enough to win the WC... having said that, I do wonder if England could have benefitted from a Vieira / Keane / Gattuso type hard nut central defender / midfielder who would've put it about like the French players were doing. Given that the referee was letting all sorts of naughtiness go unpunished. At some moments I felt I'd been time-warped and was watching Gallic versions of Norman Hunter or Tommy Smith 

Yes, the ref was poor - but he did award England two penalties... and the fact is that France took their chances, scoring twice in open play where England didn't. England probably deserved a draw and extra time, but would still have lost on penalties - so at least we were spared that potential Groundhog Day horror 


Nothing to be ashamed of in losing to the reigning champions, who were forced to 'win dirty' in order to neutralise England's pacey, skilful players. I enjoyed Saka's runs at their defence, Bellingham is a pleasure to watch too - looking forward to the Euros in 2024.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's bollocks tbf. After the fact rationalisation. Two good attacking teams both created plenty of chances and worried the hell out of the opposition defences. England missed a pen and that was the difference between them in the end.


+ a couple of good going on excellent saves by their keeper and England tickled the woodwork a time or two (maybe France did as well, can't remember).


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

N_igma said:


> View attachment 355167


Strangely disturbing. Like something from the film Eraserhead.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Really not fussed at all about going out tbh, we have to do it at some point, and against decent opposition is slightly easier to take. This is a bit of an asterixed world cup anyway, didn't want to win it. No England fan would expect us to beat Morocco, of course
> 
> As a spurs fan, I'm incredibly gutted for Kane. at the start of the game where the theoretical worst thing that can happen is that we lose. How wrong I was! The error is so specific, and all on him...I think this WC will be remembered in years to come as "the one held at Christmas where Kane missed a penalty".


Yeah, I'm with you about the *.  Wanted England to win, but don't feel that bad about going out.  If they'd got to the final, would have also wanted them to win, but hated the idea of them standing there with the trophy in front of the Qatari royals etc.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Watching the game in Brixton. And also fuck Qatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic. Perfect composition, particularly with the guy in the England shirt mid shot.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 11, 2022)

One observation (which I took much pleasure in how I describe it  ) is that Foden plays like he's done a John Terry (shagged a team-mates partner) or done something massively obnoxious to make everyone hate him. But the boss has put him in the side (maybe he doesn't know and/or can't be told about the indiscretion) and they will do what the boss asks for, and have him in the team but they all adopt a "but that doesn't mean we have to play _with_ him".

He was so infrequently passed to, and (to his immense credit) seems to use his speed to dart back and in to start any interesting shit....But basically had to start his move himself (cos no one else was going to do it for him).

And when he did have the ball, it felt difficult to get rid of (i.e. the team wanted him to fail (or were just unwilling to make the same effort) by not dashing to create a secure/productive angle.

FTR, I really rate him in theory, and Iove his style of being a busy little fucker, always darting around like he's just come on as sub (though tbf he does a lot!)...but i don't see where Guardiola described him as the best player or prospect he's ever seen eva. The France performance is, sadly, much too often classic international foden, and I'm just waiting for the day he explodes and changes a game single handidly.

Also he comes across as a whopping good egg in interviews (and the gazza tribute haircut in the Euros is instant Hall of Fame stuff), so I doubt my batshit theory has legs....But if it does come out, you heard it here first!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I doubt there's a reasonable person on the planet who would blame Kane for the loss. Pens get missed all the time. Anyone who's got the bollocks to stand up and take one in front of 50 million people, gets a pass whatever the outcome.


Maybe he shouldn't have taken two against his club teammate?.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> One observation (which I took much pleasure in how I describe it  ) is that Foden plays like he's done a John Terry (shagged a team-mates partner) or done something massively obnoxious to make everyone hate him. But the boss has put him in the side (maybe he doesn't know and/or can't be told about the indiscretion) and they will do what the boss asks for, and have him in the team but they all adopt a "but that doesn't mean we have to play _with_ him".
> 
> He was so infrequently passed to, and (to his immense credit) seems to use his speed to dart back and in to start any interesting shit....But basically had to start his move himself (cos no one else was going to do it for him).
> 
> ...


Synopsis for your first novel?  Actually, I imagine the team _do _know about his indiscretion.  They cornered him and imposed that haircut as a punishment.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe he shouldn't have taken two against his club teammate?.



Or maybe he’s exactly the person to take them _because_ they’re team mates.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 11, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, I'm with you about the *.  Wanted England to win, but don't feel that bad about going out.  If they'd got to the final, would have also wanted them to win, but hated the idea of them standing there with the trophy in front of the Qatari royals etc.



Oddly linked to my lack of giveafuck about the Euros:

Taking into consideration Englands general player quality relative to the other international teams (usually top 10, sometimes world best, sometimes can be ruined by shit managers/formations), and the required luck that winning a major trophy requires....  In my lifetime I have always had an expectation to win 1 big international football trophy. If I shuffle off this mortal coil and that single trophy is a Euro's...Honestly it will be a bit of a chip on my shoulder at the pearly gates that i didn't ever see the Big One. 

And I kinda (definitely now, obvs) rank this one as a 'different' contest - an asterixed edition that I would have taken the extra gold star...But if I had a choice, Qatar wouldn't be my first I want to win  (tbf, from a sporting perspective it's not had an impact on giving anyone an advantage)


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Oddly linked to my lack of giveafuck about the Euros:
> 
> Taking into consideration Englands general player quality relative to the other international teams (usually top 10, sometimes world best, sometimes can be ruined by shit managers/formations), and the required luck that winning a major trophy requires....  In my lifetime I have always had an expectation to win 1 big international football trophy. If I shuffle off this mortal coil and that single trophy is a Euro's...Honestly it will be a bit of a chip on my shoulder at the pearly gates that i didn't ever see the Big One.
> 
> And I kinda (definitely now, obvs) rank this one as a 'different' contest - an asterixed edition that I would have taken the extra gold star...But if I had a choice, Qatar wouldn't be my first I want to win  (tbf, from a sporting perspective it's not had an impact on giving anyone an advantage)


At my age, 61, I'm definitely at the stage of 'well, I'll never see England win a major trophy/a Labour Government in my lifetime'.

(((Positive thinking)))


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 11, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe he shouldn't have taken two against his club teammate?.



He is (was  ) probably the second most reliable penalty taker I've seen (after Shearer) (i could be talking bollocks tbh, obvs there's the data somewhere but cba). if there was a 3rd penalty in open play on Sunday, there would be no question he would take it with all his teammates backing.

Penalties are about technique and temperament, not data or information. Aside from extreme examples (i.e. penalty super-keepers), either a good 'hit' (power target) or luck will see you through - just make sure you have one of those. I don't think there was much impact of them being on the same team.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Yes, the ref was poor - but he did award England two penalties... and the fact is that France took their chances, scoring twice in open play where England didn't. England probably deserved a draw and


Totally this: 2 goals in open play equals more than two pens. France more deserving


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 11, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Oddly linked to my lack of giveafuck about the Euros:
> 
> Taking into consideration Englands general player quality relative to the other international teams (usually top 10, sometimes world best, sometimes can be ruined by shit managers/formations), and the required luck that winning a major trophy requires....  In my lifetime I have always had an expectation to win 1 big international football trophy. If I shuffle off this mortal coil and that single trophy is a Euro's...Honestly it will be a bit of a chip on my shoulder at the pearly gates that i didn't ever see the Big One.



I don't think England have ever had the world's best set of players in my lifetime tbh. I'd say they've been historically let down by a lack of the sort of tactical basics that everyone else has had in favour of that focus on trying hard - all the 'passion' stuff. Where they are now they finally have that in there throughout the team and that's why they're performing more consistently. They might or might not win a trophy before the game moves on again but it's definitely more possible than it was.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 11, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think England have ever had the world's best set of players in my lifetime tbh. I'd say they've been historically let down by a lack of the sort of tactical basics that everyone else has had in favour of that focus on trying hard - all the 'passion' stuff. Where they are now they finally have that in there throughout the team and that's why they're performing more consistently. They might or might not win a trophy before the game moves on again but it's definitely more possible than it was.


Yep. Proper contenders. Whoever won last night was going to be clear favourite to win the whole thing. 

No disgrace in losing. Never ran out of ideas or attacking threat, which is a big change.

And lots of great young players. This is still a team on the up.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Or maybe he’s exactly the person to take them _because_ they’re team mates.


No. Because he would know Kane's habits too well.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 11, 2022)

Nice piece here in the Guardian.

France overcame England because champion teams win the big moments | Jonathan Liew


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> No. Because he would know Kane's habits too well.



Doesn’t it work the other way too? He scored the first one and and the keeper wasn’t involved with the second.


----------



## strung out (Dec 11, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> No. Because he would know Kane's habits too well.


They don't practice penalties against each other allegedly.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep. Proper contenders. Whoever won last night was going to be clear favourite to win the whole thing.
> 
> No disgrace in losing. Never ran out of ideas or attacking threat, which is a big change.
> 
> And lots of great young players. This is still a team on the up.


Yep, very different to some previous exits where they have been awful and there have been calls for root and branch reform, relearning how to kick footballs etc.  From memory, I think we got a lot of that after the 2010 exit.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2022)

Interesting stats - England in orange


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 11, 2022)

strung out said:


> They don't practice penalties against each other allegedly.



"oddly instead of penalties, Lloris initiated an innovative and novel extra training regime for just them only, that took Kane outside his comfort zone and onto the Rugby pitch where Hugo had Kane practising conversions


----------



## Maltin (Dec 11, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> He is (was  ) probably the second most reliable penalty taker I've seen (after Shearer) (i could be talking bollocks tbh, obvs there's the data somewhere but cba).


Matt Le Tissier was probably the most reliable English penalty taker.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 11, 2022)

On penalties, I was so impressed with Mesi pausing while the goalie went right and then just rolling it into the left. 

However I wondered what would have happened if the goalie just stood his ground?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 11, 2022)

Maltin said:


> Matt Le Tissier was probably the most reliable English penalty taker.


Freakishly good. Only missed 1 out of about 50 in his senior career iirc. About the best ever anywhere. 

Most decent takers are around 80-odd %. We're always shocked when they're missed, but it's not a gimme.


----------



## strung out (Dec 11, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Freakishly good. Only missed 1 out of about 50 in his senior career iirc. About the best ever anywhere.
> 
> Most decent takers are around 80-odd %. We're always shocked when they're missed, but it's not a gimme.


Rickie Lambert came close to Le Tissier - he scored 34 out of 34 penalties for Southampton, 13 from 14 for Bristol Rovers, and 11 from 12 for Macclesfield and Rochdale.

Easily the best penalty taker I ever saw live.


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2022)

Don't diss Dicks


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2022)

Cat-ar 2022: England players to adopt ‘Dave’ the cat after leaving World Cup
					

England’s footballers are flying home without the World Cup trophy but were not entirely empty-handed on leaving their training base in Al Wakrah on Sunday




					www.theguardian.com
				




It’s not all bad news


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

Maltin said:


> Matt Le Tissier was probably the most reliable English penalty taker.


Sadly, he's also a right wing loon.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

belboid said:


> Don't diss Dicks


Cantona not far off that list. 14/16


----------



## Wilf (Dec 11, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Cat-ar 2022: England players to adopt ‘Dave’ the cat after leaving World Cup
> 
> 
> England’s footballers are flying home without the World Cup trophy but were not entirely empty-handed on leaving their training base in Al Wakrah on Sunday
> ...


Obligatory Kurt Zouna joke...


----------



## Hollis (Dec 12, 2022)

Here's a bit from a football psychologist on the penalty kicks.  Henderson comes out well... You may think it's aload of bollocks... just posting:


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2022)

for what its worth i called that he was going to miss - he looked genuinely stressed out by the moment in a way he didnt in the first pen. he doesnt give much away Kane, he's a calm character over all, but i think he got a bit dizzy


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 12, 2022)

ska invita said:


> for what its worth i called that he was going to miss - he looked genuinely stressed out by the moment in a way he didnt in the first pen. he doesnt give much away Kane, he's a calm character over all, but i think he got a bit dizzy


The horse whisperer


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> The horse whisperer


ive seen a lot of kane over the last few years


----------



## Maltin (Dec 12, 2022)

ska invita said:


> for what its worth i called that he was going to miss - he looked genuinely stressed out by the moment in a way he didnt in the first pen. he doesnt give much away Kane, he's a calm character over all, but i think he got a bit dizzy


I do wonder how the opportunity to become England's record goalscorer might have come into his thoughts. Despite what Sam Matterface said, it did remind me of Lineker missing the penalty that would have made him England's joint highest goalscorer.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 12, 2022)

To my surprise, the ref in the England France game didn't get cut from the shortened referee list for the semis and finals. I'd still be very surprised if he got picked to ref again in the competition though, especially the final.









						Wilton Sampaio - the ref for England vs France - could be given World Cup final
					

He was heavily criticised for his performance...




					metro.co.uk


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 12, 2022)

Maltin said:


> To my surprise, the ref in the England France game didn't get cut from the shortened referee list for the semis and finals. I'd still be very surprised if he got picked to ref again in the competition though, especially the final.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Portuguese TV for some reason they show the VAR team just before the game kicks off and read out the three names of the VAR team . There are normally six tv screens and six people watching them with someone who stands behind them . What I dont get is a) the fact that they didn’t seem to intervene in the penalty appeal first half  b) that they don’t seem to have any impact on referee feedback . 
Who does the referee feedback/ appraisal ?


----------



## klang (Dec 13, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Who does the referee feedback/ appraisal ?


the fans, usually.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 13, 2022)

It's so simple, what we need is a referee which will keep on giving penalties to England until they win.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 13, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> On Portuguese TV for some reason they show the VAR team just before the game kicks off and read out the three names of the VAR team . There are normally six tv screens and six people watching them with someone who stands behind them . What I dont get is a) the fact that they didn’t seem to intervene in the penalty appeal first half  b) that they don’t seem to have any impact on referee feedback .
> Who does the referee feedback/ appraisal ?


I think they did review the incident that you refer to but decided it wasn’t a penalty. As they are so secretive with their decisions, we don’t know if they didn’t think it was a foul or can’t overrule the ref in such circumstances. 

There are normally referee assessors. I assume that they also have VAR assessors. If they felt the performance was very bad presumably he would have been sent home already. If he gets picked for the final they obviously thought he was ok. 

Be interesting to hear what Portuguese TV/media felt of the game and referee’s performance.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2022)

Commentators on ITV said it was a foul but outside the box therefore nothing.

Search brought up this

VAR review: This was a definite foul by Upamecano, who caught Kane on the back of his calf just has he was entering the area. But the VAR can only rule on the penalty and not a missed free kick. So, if the foul takes place on the line or in the area it's a penalty; if the foul takes place outside the area play continues from the point it was stopped.

This all comes down the VAR needing the weight of evidence to prove where the foul contact took place -- just like with the ball in play on Japan's winning goal against Spain. The VAR will take the moment of contact which causes the foul: where is that part of Kane's leg in relation to the line (the line belongs to the box, so it's a penalty if on it.) That Kane falls into the area, or has a foot inside it when contact is made isn't relevant.

The VAR will check every available angle (there are far more than we are shown on the television) to try to work out where this contact was, using multiple synced cameras to the same frame. The angles shown on TV really weren't conclusive, and only the camera square to the penalty area line can really give the VAR the best evidence. In this case, it was decided that contact was just outside the area, or at least there wasn't the evidence it was on the line.

But this again highlights the unacceptable level of information on VAR decisions from FIFA within games. It only shows fans what the VAR is viewing if the referee is at the monitor. Otherwise, it all goes on in the background and everyone is left to guess about the process. We all want to hear the audio from the VAR room, but at the moment FIFA (and UEFA for that matter) is reluctant to even show supporters what the team is looking at.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 13, 2022)

Maltin said:


> I think they did review the incident that you refer to but decided it wasn’t a penalty. As they are so secretive with their decisions, we don’t know if they didn’t think it was a foul or can’t overrule the ref in such circumstances.
> 
> There are normally referee assessors. I assume that they also have VAR assessors. If they felt the performance was very bad presumably he would have been sent home already. If he gets picked for the final they obviously thought he was ok.
> 
> Be interesting to hear what Portuguese TV/media felt of the game and referee’s performance.


I watched the game on TSN rather than Portuguese TV. The football daily papers were far too concerned with Portugals exit  than the England game tbh , which was a minor footnote , although I remember in one report it described the game as 'very disputed'


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 13, 2022)

The Portuguese Sports channels and the terrestrial ones when they have the Euros or World Cup little or none  of this pundit business pre match , half time or post match , its straight to adverts or on Sports Tv the interval screen. The press hold most of the inquests. 

The league generally doesn't have them either apart from the club channels like Benfica Tv or Sporting TV or Porto canal who have rights to a number of games. On those channels every throw in that didn't go the club's way is repeated to levels infinity. There are also some late night 'debates' about match results normally between Presidents/Vice President types  , fans and journalists which after 20 minutes descend into a bit of shouting and chest beating .


----------

